# CUSTOM BUILT TANKS



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

Has anyone here actually built their own tank? If so, is it cheaper than buying one? And how do u go about building one?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've heard of people building their own tank. But im sure its a lot more easier to just buy one. Just keep looking around for a good deal. I found a 100g tank for only $100 at my lfs!! Are you planning on building your own?


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> I've heard of people building their own tank. But im sure its a lot more easier to just buy one. Just keep looking around for a good deal. I found a 100g tank for only $100 at my lfs!! Are you planning on building your own?


 Building is just a thought or curiousity.... DAMN!!! 100gal for $100???? can u point me in the right direction??


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I got real lucky and one of the small lfs I have here was selling it for that. I have absouletly no reason why they sold it for that cheap. I guess I just got lucky!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

It cheaper building one unless youre planning on building a huge 200+gal then the money you save might be worth the time, effort, and risk.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

bloody right its worth the risk ! for 60 bucks you could get the glass for a 200 gallon monster...all ya have to worry about is your ability to follow instructions, planning on building one myself once I get my house sorted out, going to use the plans from garf http://www.garf.org/tank/buildtank.asp theres a tonne of info on teh web about people taking the plunge and doing it themselves


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

*OMG..... THanks a whole lot Greebo....*

Damn... I never knew there were links like that... I love the site... I'm gonna buy the materials to build a 360.... L 96"xW 24" X H36" I truely think building somehting like that is far cheaper than buying....

I am a quality engineer for a tool and die company, so I will have no problems following directions or even building to print.....

Once again thanks for the link... It even gives the required glass thickness.... Totally awesome....


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Just buy one rather than building one, Building one sound like to much work. I found my 160 gallons tank for $200 bucks with stand and canopy. Just keep on looking for good deal you'll find one you see just be patient.

Good Luck with your tank .....................


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

that link told you everything on how to build a tank. it was awesome


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

Noe said:


> Just buy one rather than building one, Building one sound like to much work. I found my 160 gallons tank for $200 bucks with stand and canopy. Just keep on looking for good deal you'll find one you see just be patient.
> 
> Good Luck with your tank .....................


 why would you pay extra for something you could do for cheaper? wouldn't you feel more satisfied knowing you built your own tank? i bet you live in washington DC don't you.


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

hey, cool ass link







. For those interested in building, heres a cool link also,

http://www.austinglass.com.au/aquariums.html

think about it, building can get u a tank like this one below....CHEAP!!!


----------



## mbenzofp's (Oct 7, 2003)

hey perrogomma
whats up with the Wash. DC comment?


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

cheers for the link cangus it filled in one or two blanks that i had from the garf plans.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldnt advise building a large tank until after you have done a few small ones to see how they hold up, then you can use them as sumps for the large one once you figure out all the tricks

You must be a rather good carpenter or metal worker type to make a nice looking strong tank


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

As Nate said, practice!!! I wouldn't try glass on my own. I'd use acrylic, I'm sure it's a lot easier.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Easy big fella.........lol
It is my understanding that up to about 150 it is "cheaper" to build your own tank.
Not that I've done it...but taking apart my 130 was a piece of cake. Putting it together was no big deal with the exception of one tiny pinhole leak about 1" from the top in the corner...no big deal...
If you go above the 100 I would think your glass should be tempered as mine is in my 130 (from reading about building your own tanks). that gets spendy...You can't as far as I am aware...use "regular glass" for this purpose. the preasure of the water will smash the glass bud.
Even my tempered glass bows nearly 1/2inch when filled.
Do your self a favor unless you have money to blow.... buy it...or build a few smaller ones and get larger as you go...then you'll have some experience in building them instead of a bad experience building ONE big MESS....

Later Str8


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i went to the garf site, and i was a bit confused... all of the info looks pretty self explanatory, but are you building a totally encapsuled tube... cause it says after the bottom back, front and sides are done:

"Getting Started

Lay bottom, front, back and side pieces out on a large flat surface.

Cut the 1/4 inch dowels slightly shorter than the length of the bottom. Place the dowels under the bottom piece of glass. It is important that the weight of the aquarium is supported by the front, back and sides. There should never be any support under the bottom glass as this could fracture it.

Run a bead of silicone along all edges of the bottom glass. (these are the edges that will seal with the front, back, and side glass)

Carefully place all pieces in place surrounding the bottom piece. All contacting surfaces should have a bead of silicone.

Use tape or clamps to hold the pieces in the correct position. When using silicone you will have plenty of time to make adjustments. Silicone can become a gooy sticky mess so you should keep the material and work area as clean as possible.

Once all pieces are correctly positioned, let the aquarium set for 24 hours.

After the silicone has cured, it is time to add the glass to the top. This piece of glass makes the sides stronger so the glass does not bow when the tank is filled.

Let the tank cure in a warm room for 72 hours before you fill it with fresh water. If there are any leaks you can apply an additional bead of silicone to the inside seam. "

this looks probable but i am curious as to what this top piece is, i was kinda hopin to find the top and bottom plastic 'brackets' that the tanks from the store come with...


----------

